# Animal Communicator Recommendations?



## bitlessbill (19 February 2014)

My dales pony has turned really grumpy with everyone except me and have had all the usual things checked like back, saddle, teeth etc.  
I would like to find someone to have a little chat with him and ask what his issues are, either local to Herts or by photo.


----------



## Daytona (19 February 2014)

Only person I know is a lady called Ann Dee, no idea where she lives though


----------



## wench (19 February 2014)

Jackie weaver, you talk over the phone


----------



## Goldenstar (19 February 2014)

Elizabeth Lee Crowther  ,


----------



## majors (19 February 2014)

Maureen rolls devon, just google her, very good and a lovely lady


----------



## jenie (19 February 2014)

Where abouts in the country are you I know a fantastic lady in the Midlands not sure how far she travels pm me  if interested .


----------



## bitlessbill (19 February 2014)

Jenie I'm in Herts so too far thanks. I will check out all the others though, many thanks for your replies


----------



## BlackRider (19 February 2014)

http://www.talkinghorse.co.uk/Talking_Horse/Welcome.html


----------



## catembi (20 February 2014)

Anne Dee.  Works via the phone.  I've used her for several of mine & she's never been wrong.  It is a very surreal experience but she's been right time after time after time over the most unlikely things.

T x


----------



## Moomin1 (20 February 2014)

I can't believe people actually fall for this cr@p.


----------



## jojo5 (20 February 2014)

Moomin1 said:



			I can't believe people actually fall for this cr@p.
		
Click to expand...

Moomin1 - you are of course entitled to your own opinion, but so are others.  Why be so rude to and about  complete strangers?  If you are able to source research-based, evidence based proof that this type of work is impossible then perhaps point other HHO users to it.  We are not aware of even a tiny percentage of what the human brain is capable of.

FYI - I am not a 'convert' - just have an open mind, and a respect for others.


----------



## bitlessbill (20 February 2014)

Having discussed it with others on our yard there seems to be a lot if interest but all have said they would prefer someone to come in person.

So now I am definitely looking for someone to come to our yard in Hertford. Has anyone had any experience with Robert Pring, he is local to us?


----------



## Wagtail (20 February 2014)

I think some of them are con artists, but others really are quite good. We had Ginnie Patterson come to our yard and do 6 horses. In every case she said something that she could not possibly have known. She even said my mare had picked up that my Mum had had heart palpitations that morning (she had), and some much more in depth and detailed things about conversations that had happened and someone rushing off to visit her sister in hospital. All was true and very specific to each horse and owner. However, I do wonder how much of it is 'talking' to the horses and how much is actually psychically connecting with the owners. But she helped me decide once and for all not to persevere with my gelding. I had not told her a thing and yet she said he felt he could not do what people want him to do. She said he said that he wondered why I had tried doing lots of stuff with him again but recently I had stopped and withdrawn emotionally as well as physically. All true and specific to him. But again, how much came from him, and how much was her reading me?

Spookiest thing she said in retrospect, was that my mare and this other gelding were spiritually linked. They were not in adjoining stables (had 3 horses between them). Sadly they died (PTS) within a day of each other a few months later. So tragic. But they were the best of friends.


----------



## Patterdale (20 February 2014)

After seeing how many people truly believe that some lady 'talking' to their horse on the phone can diagnose illnesses and truly communicate with the animal (over the phone), I'm seriously considering taking it up. I think I'd be plausible enough to make it as a charlatan. 

I remember another of these threads ages ago where there was one woman in particular who was adamant that I was wrong, so I offered to do a 'reading' on her horse. I was 'spookily accurate' and all from educated guesses. 

Go for it, by all means - but it's not necessarily the horse who will benefit.


----------



## Patterdale (20 February 2014)

Wagtail said:



			....She even said my mare had picked up that my Mum had had heart palpitations that morning (she had),
		
Click to expand...

The medical universities must be quaking in their boots now that horses and 'communicators' can diagnose heart problems!  

Sorry Wagtail, couldn't resist......!


----------



## jojo5 (20 February 2014)

Patterdale - I absolutely agree with you about 'educated guesses' - my vet and I had a go the other day to see how much we could 'say' about my horse and I based on our knowledge of horses and his knowledge of me.  I am sure there are many out there able to do this.  My point to Moomin1 and to anyone who asks, is simply that we cannot say categorically that this is not possible unless we have researched proof.


----------



## diamonddogs (20 February 2014)

Moomin1 said:



			I can't believe people actually fall for this cr@p.
		
Click to expand...

And I can't believe someone would open a thread on a topic they have no interest in just to have a pop at those who are interested...

Not nice.


----------



## Wagtail (20 February 2014)

Patterdale said:



			The medical universities must be quaking in their boots now that horses and 'communicators' can diagnose heart problems!  

Sorry Wagtail, couldn't resist......!
		
Click to expand...

You may laugh but there was no way that this lady could have described a conversation where one of my liveries was rushing off to see her sister in hospital and was worried about being able to pick her daughter up. A conversation that had happened two weeks before and to which I was witness. How could educated guesses be so specific? She also said that one of my liveries had just had a row with her best friend and felt very let down (again absolutely true, so much so she was reduced to tears). How could generalizations be so specific? Then she said another livery had a new man and had not been at the yard as much as she used to. Again true. Now I am not saying that she was actually 'talking' to the horses. I somehow doubt that, but I do think she had a psychic ability.


----------



## Wagtail (20 February 2014)

I think there is a lot that we do not understand about the human and animal mind. I don't think it is supernatural, but I do think that we have a sixth sense, and some people are far more in tune to it than others. I also think that sixth sense is even more highly developed in some animals. I therefore think it is not beyond the realms of possibility, that some people can tune in to the feelings of animals. Ginnie Patterson said she does not/cannot talk to them, but she does see 'pictures' and 'feelings' which she tries to interpret as best she can.


----------



## flaxen tail (20 February 2014)

Bitlessbill I do wish you luck finding out what is wrong with your horse and would love to know any updates. I dont think people use AC'S as a first port of call usually when all other avenues have been explored. I am also 2 years down the line and 2 saddles several girths loads of vet call outs ,horse physios ,ultra sound, equine bowen ,remedial shoes hoof boots ,diet change herbal supplements danilon almost had hoof xrays then she came right then not right still cant get my mare right for any length of time so would now consider an AC for her its not I do or dont know if they are good but its worth a go.


----------



## Gloi (20 February 2014)

Wagtail said:



			She also said that one of my liveries had just had a row with her best friend and felt very let down (again absolutely true, so much so she was reduced to tears). Then she said another livery had a new man and had not been at the yard as much as she used to.
		
Click to expand...

I would bet that this will also be the case at almost every busy livery yard, seems like the normal yard drama.


----------



## Wagtail (20 February 2014)

Gloi said:



			I would bet that this will also be the case at almost every busy livery yard, seems like the normal yard drama.
		
Click to expand...

Her friend was not on our yard. And why did she just say that to the one livery that it was true about, not anyone else? And the lady with the new man is over 60 years old, so not your sure bet candidate.


----------



## McCauley (20 February 2014)

I hope you find the answers you need OP... however you get them!

There are many roads to Rome!!


----------



## Follysmum (20 February 2014)

When all avenues have been explored what have you got to lose, I have used a AC to help in these circumstances. I do believe we all have the ability, some are just better than others.


----------



## NellRosk (20 February 2014)

How on earth can anyone do it over the phone? And what's the procedure? Do you just hold the phone up to the horse or...?


----------



## diamonddogs (20 February 2014)

I'm quite sceptical, but agree with Wagtail's comments about sixth sense.

If it's all in the mind, why is that a problem? See, this is how I see it. Say my horse chucked me off jumping a four foot gate, and I developed a deep, irrational fear of jumping gates. Someone comes along who is convincing enough to have a nice word with my horse and tells him not to do that again because it upset me, and the horse agreed to behave better in future, that'll be £50 please. So I'm convinced that the horse will behave himself now, so my confidence comes back and I'm quite happy doing everything I did before.

From what I've seen, ACs seem to come up cheaper than hypnotherapists etc, and if the results mean that a person can enjoy their horse again, where's the harm?


----------



## Bills (20 February 2014)

NellRosk said:



			How on earth can anyone do it over the phone? And what's the procedure? Do you just hold the phone up to the horse or...?
		
Click to expand...

This is exactly what I was just thinking?!

ETA: I am neither for or against it, but I just cannot see how it would work over the phone!


----------



## Moomin1 (20 February 2014)

Bills said:



			This is exactly what I was just thinking?!

ETA: I am neither for or against it, but I just cannot see how it would work over the phone!
		
Click to expand...

Fab way to extract money out of gullible people....


----------



## fatpiggy (20 February 2014)

Moomin1 said:



			Fab way to extract money out of gullible people....
		
Click to expand...



So is this craze for, what do they call it, matchy matchy?   And as to why ANYONE wants to buy anything in pink is a total mystery to me but that's their (ridiculous) choice and their money to spend how they please.


----------



## Moomin1 (20 February 2014)

fatpiggy said:



			So is this craze for, what do they call it, matchy matchy?   And as to why ANYONE wants to buy anything in pink is a total mystery to me but that's their (ridiculous) choice and their money to spend how they please.
		
Click to expand...

Didn't say otherwise.


----------



## NellRosk (20 February 2014)

Bills said:



			This is exactly what I was just thinking?!

ETA: I am neither for or against it, but I just cannot see how it would work over the phone!
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I am genuinely puzzled! Explanations welcome please!


----------



## Toby_Zaphod (20 February 2014)

I'm not a believer in this, but I can understand why some people may give it a try particularly when they have a problem with a horse & everything else they've tried has failed.

Obviously some people believe in this & similarly believe in clairvoyants as well & I put these horse communicators into the same box as clairvoyants. I am sure though that there are many charlatans that rip people off doing this, but again there will be some that genuinely believe in what they are doing.

As for doing these 'readings' over the phone or after seeing just a photograph of the horse & not having any contact with the subject horse If I was not sceptical before I certainly would be of these people.


----------



## Wagtail (20 February 2014)

NellRosk said:



			Yeah I am genuinely puzzled! Explanations welcome please!
		
Click to expand...

I have to agree that it is hard to believe that anyone can d a reading just from a photograph. That is why we got someone to actually visit the yard. It was intended as just a bit of light entertainment. No one had a pressing problem with their horse and so it was not a last ditch attempt where everything else had failed. Some of the people who had readings were cracking jokes about it before hand and really not expecting much, other than a bit of fun. But everyone was left speechless afterwards.


----------



## MileAMinute (20 February 2014)

I liken it a bit to horoscopes - I could quite easily bend my life around to fit within what is written down and turn around and say it's 100% accurate!

I like to think I have an open mind but am still quite the sceptic regarding 'communication'. I could maybe get it if the person was there in the flesh but the mind boggles at how someone can read a horse's thoughts from a photograph and a telephone call!


----------



## Follysmum (20 February 2014)

A photo is an imprint of the soul, you can pick up as much information as in real life.  I have had fab results more on photos than in real life visits.


----------



## majors (20 February 2014)

Why do people feel the need to be rude and judgement, the lady I have used three times ask for £20 then rings me landline to mobile for twenty minutes to say what she has found, so I don't think she is raking it in!!!  The last time amongst a lot of things all true, she 'who's the man in the wheelchair' It was my dad who was terminally ill with cancer the horse knew him but had never seen him in the wheelchair, just saw it through me.  There are more things in heaven and earth than we will ever know.......


----------



## fatpiggy (20 February 2014)

MileAMinute said:



			I liken it a bit to horoscopes - I could quite easily bend my life around to fit within what is written down and turn around and say it's 100% accurate!

I like to think I have an open mind but am still quite the sceptic regarding 'communication'. I could maybe get it if the person was there in the flesh but the mind boggles at how someone can read a horse's thoughts from a photograph and a telephone call!
		
Click to expand...



The trouble with horoscopes is that the ones you read in the paper or magazines have not been cast for a specific person, but are the average for thousands of people born that day, or that month.  Interestingly, my cousin who has a BSc, a PhD, has previously had his own scientific business and is now a university research fellow with a spin-out business from his work there, spent a year bumming about doing whatever he fancied (well he had just come out of the oil industry!) and one of the things he decided to take a good look at was astrology.  He came to the conclusion that there really was something in it and when my sister's twins were born, cast their horoscopes as a present for each of them.  They are surprisingly different for people born a few minutes apart and so far have proved to be quite remarkably accurate. The kids are 22 now so we have had plenty of time to see how things panned out on paper and in reality.


----------



## TrasaM (20 February 2014)

Months back my friend told me that they were going to get a communicator in and read the horses. She never mentioned it again until last week when we went out together. It seems she did not like what she was told about her horse:- That he didn't understand what she wanted him to do and it made him frustrated and also that no one sang to him anymore & He hated rainy days because she would be in a bad mood and that upset him. I used to ride him a lot last year and I always sang to him and he's always been very well behaved for me. I'd agree completely about him getting cross and confused by her when she rides him but I had though they were getting on a bit better.  I don't know how she made her assessment because woman knows nothing about riding and had not seem my friend ride but it seemed pretty spot on even if my friend didn't want to accept it.   sometimes we don't hear what we'd like to hear.


----------



## Frumpoon (20 February 2014)

Would it interest you to know that at least 2 prominent animal communicators are face book friends with each other...as well as many of their clients....mystery solved, yes?


----------



## sherlocksgirls (20 February 2014)

bitlessbill said:



			Having discussed it with others on our yard there seems to be a lot if interest but all have said they would prefer someone to come in person.

So now I am definitely looking for someone to come to our yard in Hertford. Has anyone had any experience with Robert Pring, he is local to us?
		
Click to expand...

Pmd you


----------



## LauraWheeler (20 February 2014)

Follysmum said:



			A photo is an imprint of the soul, you can pick up as much information as in real life.  I have had fab results more on photos than in real life visits.
		
Click to expand...

This.

It's all to do with spirit guides. I can't realy explain but the comunicator doesn't have a conversation with the horse. It's all done on feelings, images that pop into the comunicators head and smells and tasts. (see I said I couldn't explain it very well)
I once for a laugh had one done for Herbie. I emailed a bad picture of his head and gave very little info about me or Herbie just said I wanted her to chat to him. She told me some very spooky things that could only have come from Herbie. Things that would not apply to any other horse. She was worried about telling me some of it as it sounded crazy but it was spot on for Herbie.
He was even rude to her when she first started to comunicate with him. I'm shore if she was a con artist and was telling people what they wanted to hear she would have told me what a lovely pony Herbie was as thats what most people want to hear about there horse. Her first comments about him actualy made me laugh.


----------



## Custard Cream (20 February 2014)

It's amazing what these ACs can find out on the Internet about you, your yard, your horse before they come and see you or speak on the phone.....


----------



## Mince Pie (20 February 2014)

LauraWheeler said:



			Her first comments about him actualy made me laugh.
		
Click to expand...

Out of interest what were they?

Has anyone had any experience of their horses behaviour changing after using an AC? I've thought about doing one for my lad who, after 7 years with me, is still earshy after being ear twitched. Also a few other things I'd like to know about him. I'm not expecting much but at the same time am very open minded. I was successfully hypnotised a few years ago


----------



## millikins (21 February 2014)

jojo5 said:



			Moomin1 - you are of course entitled to your own opinion, but so are others.  Why be so rude to and about  complete strangers?  If you are able to source research-based, evidence based proof that this type of work is impossible then perhaps point other HHO users to it.  We are not aware of even a tiny percentage of what the human brain is capable of.

FYI - I am not a 'convert' - just have an open mind, and a respect for others.
		
Click to expand...

You have this rather upside down. If I say "the Moon's made of green cheese", it's for me to prove my hypothesis, not you to disprove it.


----------



## Serephin (21 February 2014)

I thought this thread title read: Animal Communicator Recomendations. 

Not: Derail and scoff at this animal communication thread.

If you don't believe, fair enough, but at least have the decency to keep your opinions to yourself unless they are asked for. A huge ask, I know, as some people just can't help but pour scorn on others in matters they just don't understand.


----------



## Patterdale (21 February 2014)

majors said:



			The last time amongst a lot of things all true, she 'who's the man in the wheelchair' It was my dad who was terminally ill with cancer the horse knew him but had never seen him in the wheelchair,
		
Click to expand...

I'm really sorry about your dad....but this is what charlatans DO. They get the info from YOU - by asking, and you TELL them!

We ALL probably know someone in a wheelchair....she asks and you tell her. Psychic would be if she had said 'your father comes to see him wearing xxxx and he's now in a wheelchair due to being ill.'
If she'd said to me 'Who's in the wheelchair?' I could have said 'wow, that's my niece! She loves horses!' (As most young girls do).

A few more examples, and I bet if I were a 'communicator' whom you were predisposed to believe you could (all) fit these into your/your horses lives. 
'Who's John?
'Who's the man with the brown hair and wellies who fed him a treat?'
'There's something on the floor he's feeling scared of? On a road?'
'You have something new? He doesn't like it' (this is a very popular one, can be anything from your perfume to a saddlecloth)
'Theres been a falling out. It makes him sad' (most people will know someone who's had a dispute)

Honestly, I could go on. It's a skill, to be true. But not necessarily a supernatural one.


----------



## Patterdale (21 February 2014)

Serephin said:



			I thought this thread title read: Animal Communicator Recomendations. 

Not: Derail and scoff at this animal communication thread.

If you don't believe, fair enough, but at least have the decency to keep your opinions to yourself unless they are asked for. A huge ask, I know, as some people just can't help but pour scorn on others in matters they just don't understand.
		
Click to expand...

It's a forum. Not 'Agree with me or Shut It Online'


----------



## natmac84 (21 February 2014)

have people never heard about keeping your opinions to yourself especially if they are rude!! and offensive !!..... honestly some of the things i read are just rude and uncalled for!!!..... if the the person believes and has asked for anybody who knows anyone then that is what should be answered on a forum not you lot spouting off all the time !!! 

Sorry rant over LOL


----------



## Serephin (21 February 2014)

Patterdale said:



			It's a forum. Not 'Agree with me or Shut It Online'
		
Click to expand...

What makes you SO sure you are right though? So sure that you just can't let others have their beliefs. You have to keep sticking your oar in. Is it in the egotistical hope that we will fall to our knees and declare you right and the rest of us wrong? What exactly are you trying to achieve. 

Of course there are charlantans out there, but there are also people with real talent/gift for this particular art. There are so many things in this world we cannot fathom, that to dismiss things you do not understand out of hand is parochial, fearful and somewhat boring.

Carry on if you must.


----------



## Patterdale (21 February 2014)

natmac84 said:



			have people never heard about keeping your opinions to yourself especially if they are rude!! and offensive !!..... honestly some of the things i read are just rude and uncalled for!!!..... if the the person believes and has asked for anybody who knows anyone then that is what should be answered on a forum not you lot spouting off all the time !!! 

Sorry rant over LOL
		
Click to expand...

Could you quote the rude and offensive? I've only seen one post that could be considered rude.


----------



## Patterdale (21 February 2014)

Serephin said:



			What makes you SO sure you are right though? So sure that you just can't let others have their beliefs. You have to keep sticking your oar in. Is it in the egotistical hope that we will fall to our knees and declare you right and the rest of us wrong? What exactly are you trying to achieve.
		
Click to expand...

Er, que?
I've just put my opinion across, as others have. Sorry if it's touched a nerve. I just hate to see people preyed upon. And I think it's interesting to see how easily a simple question/statement can be applied to almost anyone's situation. 

I am not narrow minded, and not without beliefs. 
But one of my beliefs is that 99.9% of these people are charlatans, using methods I've mentioned in my above post. The other 0.1% might be on to something; I just haven't met them yet. 



Serephin said:



			Carry on if you must.
		
Click to expand...

Gee, thanks.


----------



## Serephin (21 February 2014)

Oh Patterdale, sorry my dear, but no nerve has been touched as you have no consequence or influence over me. Your opinion is no threat to my beliefs, of that you can be sure.

Maybe, just maybe, people don't need you to crusade for them, maybe just maybe they have minds of their own. Can make decisions based on personal experiences and knowledge, without the need to turn to your questionable point of view.

But its obviously important to you, so you keep on keeping on. Maybe someone will listen. 

Anyho must go, things to do, lives to live, wonder to experience. &#128512;


----------



## Patterdale (21 February 2014)

Serephin said:



			Oh Patterdale, sorry my dear, but no nerve has been touched as you have no consequence or influence over me. Your opinion is no threat to my beliefs, of that you can be sure.

Maybe, just maybe, people don't need you to crusade for them, maybe just maybe they have minds of their own. Can make decisions based on personal experiences and knowledge, without the need to turn to your questionable point of view.

But its obviously important to you, so you keep on keeping on. Maybe someone will listen. 

Anyho must go, things to do, lives to live, wonder to experience. &#55357;&#56832;
		
Click to expand...

Many apologies, next time I'll check with you before I post a differing opinion to others on a thread


----------



## blackandwhite (21 February 2014)

Someone either here or on horse gossip (can't remember which) had an over the phone reading done... on a bucket! Cold reading people is indeed a skillful art. If people want to hand over their cash for it then fair play to them. They all know about cold reading but if they choose to believe it's genuine psychic ability then who are we to argue. I don't have an issue with it if someone wants to know about a horse (someone had a horse who wanted to be a fireman, and one to be called Barry?) but preying on bereaved people is dispicable.


----------



## quirky (21 February 2014)

I sent a photo and was emailed a report.
So sceptical am I about this that I didn't tell a soul. Didn't want the 'fool and his money' thrown at me.
I was desperate, it was my final chance after going the conventional route.
Was it worth £25? Hell yes!

The horse indicated a medical issue that showed no symptoms, an x-ray confirmed. We'd gone to vet for something else altogether and I asked for this specific x-ray, vet was surprised at results after scoffing at my suggestion as a bone scan hadn't indicated a problem.

Another field issue was resolved after 'listening' to what the horse had to say. To this day, she has never knowingly shown unwanted behaviour in the field since.

Would I use one again?
Yes, if desperate measures were called for.


----------



## Mince Pie (21 February 2014)

Quirky who did you use?


----------



## quirky (21 February 2014)

Anne Towill at Energy Whispers.


----------



## Wagtail (21 February 2014)

Patterdale said:



			I'm really sorry about your dad....but this is what charlatans DO. They get the info from YOU - by asking, and you TELL them!

We ALL probably know someone in a wheelchair....she asks and you tell her. Psychic would be if she had said 'your father comes to see him wearing xxxx and he's now in a wheelchair due to being ill.'
If she'd said to me 'Who's in the wheelchair?' I could have said 'wow, that's my niece! She loves horses!' (As most young girls do).

A few more examples, and I bet if I were a 'communicator' whom you were predisposed to believe you could (all) fit these into your/your horses lives. 
'Who's John?
'Who's the man with the brown hair and wellies who fed him a treat?'
'There's something on the floor he's feeling scared of? On a road?'
'You have something new? He doesn't like it' (this is a very popular one, can be anything from your perfume to a saddlecloth)
'Theres been a falling out. It makes him sad' (most people will know someone who's had a dispute)

Honestly, I could go on. It's a skill, to be true. But not necessarily a supernatural one.
		
Click to expand...

I don't know ANYONE in a wheel chair. And actually, most young girls don't love horses. You are describing what SOME of them do. But you cannot explain how specific the AC that did our horses was. Another example for you to explain:

The AC said about one horse at the yard that she was asking for a massage with that new thing. She said the horse was showing her a new massage glove that she had never experienced before, and that the lady who had massaged her with it was not at the yard very often but she wanted a massage with it again. My sister had been up a few days earlier and had bought a new massage mitt with rollers on and had singled that mare out to try it out on. So how come she was so specific and only said that about the mare that had had a massage, and that it was with a new thing she had not felt before? Did she get that off facebook? How could I or anyone else have told her that? Why be so specific?


----------



## Serephin (21 February 2014)

Patterdale said:



			Many apologies, next time I'll check with you before I post a differing opinion to others on a thread 

Click to expand...

If you wouldn't mind, that'd be great, thanks &#128521;&#128540;


----------



## hnmisty (21 February 2014)

NellRosk said:



			How on earth can anyone do it over the phone? And what's the procedure? Do you just hold the phone up to the horse or...?
		
Click to expand...

Lady at the yard had hers done by phone. She was getting all tearful over the insightful things such as: her retired horse is jealous of the younger one (standard), her horse had a lady with brown hair and big boobs who had been a big part of his life (how specific. I have brown hair and big boobs and hardly anything to do with her horse and I was still mentioned).

All she did was tell the woman their names. How many bloody horses are there with the same name!

Each to their own and all that, and there is no denying some of them come out with some quite accurate stuff but I think it is more to do with a very good ability to read body language etc.


----------



## Saneta (21 February 2014)

Not really.  If the communicator says something original and helps the horse and owner, it doesn't matter who they are friends with surely?  I know you're trying to indicate that AC's share info and gain info from FB etc, and I'm sure the charlatons probably do.  However, the genuine ones don't!  Why is it that when people don't understand something, the way they deal with their own inadequacies is to mock?  We're all put on this earth to learn, some are more receptive than others...


----------



## Smogul (21 February 2014)

wench said:



			Jackie weaver, you talk over the phone
		
Click to expand...

Her "reading" of my pony was so off that it was funny.


----------



## TrasaM (21 February 2014)

I've been dabbling in the Masterson Method since I did a short course last year. What has really surprised me is the level of emotion some horses give off. One, an in work NH horse, made me feel so sad that I was almost crying as I did his neck. I sought advise afterwards on here and from a reiki practitioner because I was so touched by his overwhelming sadness. I wish that I could understand the source of his feelings but the fact that he allowed me in and let me know how he felt was a gift in itself. Who knows what's the real truth. They are certainly much more complicated creatures emotionally than I'd been led to believe.


----------



## Wagtail (21 February 2014)

Not one person on this thread has been able to explain how the AC that came to our yard could be so specific about all of the horses. No generalizations at all. In fact the only thing that didn't ring true, but only because I have only had my gelding 3 years and it may have occurred before then, was that he had had a massive accident over some white jumps. But she did say that he had badly injured his right hock around the same time, and that he'd had a lot of time off. Under his fur, there is a massive scar there and would have been a very nasty injury, but it is not in any way visible unless you feel for it. I was with her the whole time and she did not touch him other than place her hand on his neck.


----------



## twiggy2 (21 February 2014)

very interesting that so many people who's advice and opinions on here I respect are so divided on this one.

have any of the people who have tried an AC been disappointed or let down by the experience?


----------



## Patterdale (21 February 2014)

Wagtail said:



			I don't know ANYONE in a wheel chair.
		
Click to expand...

Then they would say 'it was in his past home/someone who comes past the field/regressive life' etc etc



Wagtail said:



			The AC said about one horse at the yard that she was asking for a massage with that new thing. She said the horse was showing her a new massage glove that she had never experienced before...... How could I or anyone else have told her that? Why be so specific?
		
Click to expand...

Since you asked, here's my OPINION 
Horses do not think in this way. They act on instinct and think in the moment. Horses do not stand in stables daydreaming thinking 'oooh, a massage would be nice!' 
The AC anthropomorphises the horse in this way as it is appealing to the owner. 

As for how she knew about that specific massage mitt, who knows? Only she does. 
But I do not, and will NEVER believe that the horse was reminiscing about the massage mitt. 

This is what gets me with this stuff. I get that some people are far more tuned into feelings than others, and could tell if the horse was 'sad' or 'happy' (for want of better words), but when they attribute human feelings and thought processes to the horse, I lose faith completely I'm afraid. 

There are a hundred ways she could know that someone on the yard had a new massage mitt. But none of those, for me, include the horse daydreaming about it. 

Remember, animals do not desire. They act on instinct. For instance, they will want food if they are hungry, water when thirsty, maybe to jump the fence if they're alone, not want to go through the water on a hack. 
But they don't sit in their stables thinking 'mmm, a carrot would be good right now.' They just feel the hunger and act on the instinct to eat. 
So by that logic, they don't, as I say, think 'a massage would be great right now.'


----------



## MerrySherryRider (21 February 2014)

Ok, you sceptics explain this one. Many years ago, a gypsy knocked on my door selling lace. I bought some and mentioned that my horse had just died and I was giving up horses. 
The gypsy said, you aren't. I can see you with 3 horses; a black and white gelding, a tri-coloured mare and a brown and white filly that will be very special. 
 I didn't believe her. 6 weeks later I bought a bay tobiano mare and discovered that she was actually a tri colour. 2 weeks later, the owner of a horse I had sold 6 months before, phoned to say she had lost her job and had to sell him. I immediately bought him back. A black and white gelding. 
 3 months later my OH was looking for a foal for a friend and came across a skewbald filly, he fell in love with her and bought her for me. 

2nd example. 
A lady at my new yard who was a Reiki practitioner offered to treat my horse for a muscle injury. I thought he'd enjoy a session while on box rest so agreed. 

She actually did a few sessions with him. She told me that he was hiding a traumatic past etc, etc. Eventually she told me that he hated thinking about the past but told her what his name was then. I'd forgotten what it was, but when I contacted the friend who had nursed him back to health after he was starved, she confirmed that the name was correct. 
 She also said that he was afraid that I would send him away again. She had no way of knowing that I had sold him 7 years before but had bought him back after 6 months.


----------



## bearTessy (21 February 2014)

Sounds like with anything in this world there are some AC's who manage to achieve what the owner wanted and others who are after a quick bit of money.  If you want them to come to your yard might be worth asking other local owners just to make sure you don't get someone who is exploiting honest people for money. 

I always wonder why are some people 'gifted' with this ability and others not ? It would be interesting to see if an AC could teach others how to tune into animals more. If it is something that works it would greatly benefit vets, farriers etc. ... just a little thought


----------



## Wagtail (21 February 2014)

Patterdale said:



			Then they would say 'it was in his past home/someone who comes past the field/regressive life' etc etc



Since you asked, here's my OPINION 
Horses do not think in this way. They act on instinct and think in the moment. Horses do not stand in stables daydreaming thinking 'oooh, a massage would be nice!' 
The AC anthropomorphises the horse in this way as it is appealing to the owner. 

As for how she knew about that specific massage mitt, who knows? Only she does. 
But I do not, and will NEVER believe that the horse was reminiscing about the massage mitt. 

This is what gets me with this stuff. I get that some people are far more tuned into feelings than others, and could tell if the horse was 'sad' or 'happy' (for want of better words), but when they attribute human feelings and thought processes to the horse, I lose faith completely I'm afraid. 

There are a hundred ways she could know that someone on the yard had a new massage mitt. But none of those, for me, include the horse daydreaming about it. 

Remember, animals do not desire. They act on instinct. For instance, they will want food if they are hungry, water when thirsty, maybe to jump the fence if they're alone, not want to go through the water on a hack. 
But they don't sit in their stables thinking 'mmm, a carrot would be good right now.' They just feel the hunger and act on the instinct to eat. 
So by that logic, they don't, as I say, think 'a massage would be great right now.'
		
Click to expand...

You are stating things as fact that you cannot possibly know. Did you watch the programme recently 'inside the animal mind'? It showed proof of much higher reasoning and thinking abilities in animals that most people do not believe to be possible. Even empathy. Of course, animals do not think the SAME as a human. A horse thinks like a horse, a dog thinks like a dog etc. But they DO think. They do not just react. This video that was posted a couple of weeks ago is a good illustration of forward planning and reasoning behaviour in a dog http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KyQiPWufjwU&app=desktop

Now back to the AC and the massage mitt. This AC told us from the beginning that she does not 'talk' to horses. She just senses things and sees pictures. Then she interprets those pictures in human terms. She actually said they do not think like us, and that she is only trying to make human sense of what they are showing her. So how could she be so specifically correct about this massage mitt? You have not come up with any explanation. And this was only one of MANY specific things she said about each horse and their owners.


----------



## diamonddogs (21 February 2014)

quirky said:



			Anne Towill at Energy Whispers.
		
Click to expand...

I used Anne once and was happy with what she said (hence my comment earlier). To split the reading into three, one part was "Yeah right", one part was "Ooooh" and one part was "OMG!!!!"

Whatever your feelings or beliefs as long as you don't get sucked in too deeply or start going through the whole list because you don't like what the first one said, it's an interesting exercise, and I'd be happy to go back to Anne with my present mare*.

*though the superstitious side of me is a bit nervous as the mare was abused in the past and I don't want to know what happened to her.


----------



## wench (21 February 2014)

I have used Jackie Weaver on a number of occasions with different horses. She never comes out with the same stuff for each horse.

For example I had one done a couple of weeks ago. My horse "showed" her a sheepskin half pad... I'd been using that one over the weekend instead of the normal prolite pad. I also got told that I was riding too short; day before the communication I'd been trying out a new saddle, and the stirrups were far to short. Maybe coincidence, maybe not.

I've also had told to me where horses have been hurting. All backed up with info from the physio/dentist/thermal imaging. I had one horse that was moving yards to be with an event rider. The only people that knew where she was going was me, and event rider. I do not believe that the event rider would have rung up the AC and said my horse was moving there, so how did the AC know where the horse was moving to?

I've also had two human physics look at me. One was just a chappie in the pub who was just speaking to me in general. He told me I'd injured my right leg; this is true, but impossible to tell. I'd pulled a muscle, and it hurts from time to time, however I do not walk with a limp, or in a funny fashion. He also said that last time I fell off my horse I came off on the left hand side. He also said that someone called William was watching over me... but William wasn't his real name, it was one that he went by. My great-grandfather was called John William, and appeared to go by the name William (when he felt like it!)

The other one I saw I paid for a reading (in another pub) for a bit of fun. He also picked up on the right leg injury. He also guessed some other stuff. I had been planning to ask one of my old school friends if they wanted to go and see a panto in December. (I hadn't seen my friend for ten years as don't anywhere near each other, until six months ago). The psychic said to me something along the lines of;"There will be a blast from the past in December". Friend asides, there is someone from my past that I would dearly love to see again, so thoughts of this person immediately entered my head. Physic then said it wouldn't be that person, just a friend. Anyhow I went to the panto with my friend after all!

There were some other things from both human physics that were a bit rubbish... but they did manage to get some scarily spot on... the leg thing is rather a coincidence, especially with two of them. Also William is a reasonably common name, but again, very much of a coincidence...


----------



## fatpiggy (21 February 2014)

bearTessy said:



			Sounds like with anything in this world there are some AC's who manage to achieve what the owner wanted and others who are after a quick bit of money.  If you want them to come to your yard might be worth asking other local owners just to make sure you don't get someone who is exploiting honest people for money. 

I always wonder why are some people 'gifted' with this ability and others not ? It would be interesting to see if an AC could teach others how to tune into animals more. If it is something that works it would greatly benefit vets, farriers etc. ... just a little thought 

Click to expand...

Perhaps it is no different from people who are natural artists, or talented musicians? My dad couldn't read music but was a very good musician.  I have perfect pitch which is apparently quite rare and like my dad have taught myself to play, in my case the violin,cello and flute.  My primary school teacher once told us that you cannot hope to draw or paint something if you don't really study it thoroughly first.  So many people don't listen to what their horses are trying to tell them and end up with all sorts of problems as a result.   I know of one AC who treats the new inmates at his local sanctuary- for free.  He came out to visit my horse, never touched any part of her and she was in a not very well lit stable.  What he told me about her was either spot on or absolutely came true a while later and we had a conversation about something that was so off the wall it was positively weird - but he was right.  As to remote readings, well I had one done by a lady in the US too.  She knew it was a mare and nothing else.  Her description of my horse's physical ailments were 100% (including a note about her breathing - 3 months after I bought her she got pneumonia and was very ill), her arthritis in specific joints, all true, and described her rather split personality to a T.  Crucially though, she said how my horse  would suddenly feel funny, rather dizzy as though her circulation had been cut off - my horse was epileptic.  There certainly are charletans around though. I've seen one doing a friend's horse and thought he was rubbish frankly.  But you get fakes in every business.


----------



## marmalade76 (21 February 2014)

I arranged for Ann Towill to chat with my horse a few years ago, but sadly he had to be PTS suddenly two days before the day the reading was arranged for. She returned my cheque with a lovely sympathy card. She is also not expensive which kind of makes me feel more confident that she is genuine, for some reason I feel that those who charge a fortune are the ones doing the fleecing/taking advantage, hope this makes sense. This thread has reminded me of her and I may well contact her to do a reading on my boy, not that we have any problems, just out of interest.

 TrasaM - was the NH horse a National Hunt horse or a natural horsemanship trained horse?


----------



## YouOnlyLiveOnce (21 February 2014)

I do try to have an open mind about these things and wouldn't necessarily rule it out for my horse but I fail to understand how this could work any other way than being with the horse.... Over the phone or by photos does not make sense to me??


----------



## Wagtail (21 February 2014)

I did have a phone reading from a different AC and it was a load of old tosh.


----------



## bitlessbill (21 February 2014)

Well I put a post on fb too asking about Robert Pring and the response has been amazing, everyone that has used him has only positive things to say, and all totally believe in the results he gets so I am booking him for a yard visit and hopefully will have an amazing experience too!


----------



## RunToEarth (21 February 2014)

It's a bit like believing in Ghosts though..?


----------



## marmalade76 (21 February 2014)

Probably, I am open minded about them too!


----------



## Moomin1 (21 February 2014)

wench said:



			I have used Jackie Weaver on a number of occasions with different horses. She never comes out with the same stuff for each horse.

For example I had one done a couple of weeks ago. My horse "showed" her a sheepskin half pad... I'd been using that one over the weekend instead of the normal prolite pad. I also got told that I was riding too short; day before the communication I'd been trying out a new saddle, and the stirrups were far to short. Maybe coincidence, maybe not.

I've also had told to me where horses have been hurting. All backed up with info from the physio/dentist/thermal imaging. I had one horse that was moving yards to be with an event rider. The only people that knew where she was going was me, and event rider. I do not believe that the event rider would have rung up the AC and said my horse was moving there, so how did the AC know where the horse was moving to?

I've also had two human physics look at me. One was just a chappie in the pub who was just speaking to me in general. He told me I'd injured my right leg; this is true, but impossible to tell. I'd pulled a muscle, and it hurts from time to time, however I do not walk with a limp, or in a funny fashion. He also said that last time I fell off my horse I came off on the left hand side. He also said that someone called William was watching over me... but William wasn't his real name, it was one that he went by. My great-grandfather was called John William, and appeared to go by the name William (when he felt like it!)

The other one I saw I paid for a reading (in another pub) for a bit of fun. He also picked up on the right leg injury. He also guessed some other stuff. I had been planning to ask one of my old school friends if they wanted to go and see a panto in December. (I hadn't seen my friend for ten years as don't anywhere near each other, until six months ago). The psychic said to me something along the lines of;"There will be a blast from the past in December". Friend asides, there is someone from my past that I would dearly love to see again, so thoughts of this person immediately entered my head. Physic then said it wouldn't be that person, just a friend. Anyhow I went to the panto with my friend after all!

There were some other things from both human physics that were a bit rubbish... but they did manage to get some scarily spot on... the leg thing is rather a coincidence, especially with two of them. Also William is a reasonably common name, but again, very much of a coincidence...
		
Click to expand...

So did your horse know where it was moving to aswell?


----------



## AmiRobertson (21 February 2014)

I have used two one one on the phone and one in person. Both were harrowing experiences and very spot on and helped me very much in understanding dizzys issues. I believe there are con artists out there but on the whole I see it as a science and that you have people more open than others to the world around them and again I believe animals are a lot more open than us especially horses who are extremely emotionally intelligent. Tao of Equus and riding between the worlds are both excellent books for an insight into this subject it also goes into the science behind it. 
Everyone has opinions on things and yes everyone has a right to express them but I don't think there is any need for people to criticise others for their choices and how they spend their money. 
Good luck with getting some answers op I hope you find someone.


----------



## natmac84 (21 February 2014)

Patterdale said:



			Could you quote the rude and offensive? I've only seen one post that could be considered rude.
		
Click to expand...

im not going to bite!! all i have to say is that if you dont think taking the "mickey" out of what other people think and believe in is not rude - i was brought up wrong then


----------



## natmac84 (21 February 2014)

twiggy2 said:



			very interesting that so many people who's advice and opinions on here I respect are so divided on this one.

have any of the people who have tried an AC been disappointed or let down by the experience?
		
Click to expand...

not yet


----------



## wench (21 February 2014)

Yes my horse did know the name of the very small town she was going to live near...


----------



## Patterdale (21 February 2014)

Deleted...thought better of it....


----------



## Doublethyme (21 February 2014)

I haven't read the thread as have no doubt the sniggerers are out in force. 

If of interest I believe from personal experience this lady is all she says she is and will do visits countrywide or by photo.   I wasn't a believer,  met her by accident but she helped me and my horse without a shadow of doubt.  

http://www.equinebodytalk.co.uk/


----------



## Fun Times (21 February 2014)

I had owned my ponies for over 20 years when I decided to use an AC - not because I had any issues with them, but because I wanted to do it myself with horses I knew inside out to see whether or not there was anything in it. Now I am not tarring all AC's with the same brush, but you can bet your hat the one I used was a charlatan. Her comments were things like "she's showing me a sheep, has she ever seen a sheep."? It's a thirty year old horse living in the North Yorks countryside - pretty certain it is likely to have seen a sheep. Oh look AC, you just drove past a field of them on your way here, down the end of my village.

Of my SJ pony (which she new I jumped) "He's showing me a watch, he needs to be fast, does this mean anything to you."? 

Of one of them (can't remember which) "Someone on the yard is struggling for money". Nope, not here, we are a livery yard full of millionaires ;-)

So, based on my use of 1 AC I have a 100% hit rate with it being a fraud I'm afraid and it would take a heck of a lot to convince me otherwise. Also, I heard from a friend (and can't verify the truth) that this AC had previously advised someone to have their horse PTS because it couldn't face living any longer. Worrying.


----------



## Wagtail (21 February 2014)

Fun Times said:



			I had owned my ponies for over 20 years when I decided to use an AC - not because I had any issues with them, but because I wanted to do it myself with horses I knew inside out to see whether or not there was anything in it. Now I am not tarring all AC's with the same brush, but you can bet your hat the one I used was a charlatan. Her comments were things like "she's showing me a sheep, has she ever seen a sheep."? It's a thirty year old horse living in the North Yorks countryside - pretty certain it is likely to have seen a sheep. Oh look AC, you just drove past a field of them on your way here, down the end of my village.

Of my SJ pony (which she new I jumped) "He's showing me a watch, he needs to be fast, does this mean anything to you."? 

Of one of them (can't remember which) "Someone on the yard is struggling for money". Nope, not here, we are a livery yard full of millionaires ;-)

So, based on my use of 1 AC I have a 100% hit rate with it being a fraud I'm afraid and it would take a heck of a lot to convince me otherwise. Also, I heard from a friend (and can't verify the truth) that this AC had previously advised someone to have their horse PTS because it couldn't face living any longer. Worrying.
		
Click to expand...

My vet told me one of her practice had been called out to PTS a horse because an AC had told her the horse wanted to die because he had a bad childhood! There are definitely some charlatans out there. No doubt about that.


----------



## fburton (21 February 2014)

Someone in an earlier thread about "animal communicators" posted a list of facts about their horse which were conveyed to her in a reading and which, the poster said, the clairvoyant couldn't have known about. Rather sneakily I admit, I looked through earlier posts on the board by the person and was able to compile a list of quotes that covered maybe 75% of these 'unknowable' details. I still have the file somewhere, but decided not to post it at the time as it seemed churlish. Of course, the clairvoyant in question _could_ have gleaned this information in a similarly sneaky way.

ETA: The person who had the reading was so nice on the thread, I didn't have the heart to make a song and dance about it. And tbh I feel a bit uneasy about mentioning it again here.


----------



## Kaylum (21 February 2014)

Don't believe in it myself but if others do that's up to them. Interestingly I got into read tarot cards from a book for people. They knew I was reading from a book btw. One guy I did a reading for started crying saying the reading was so accurate. Hang on here I am reading from a book. It's the way the human mind works its looking to get some good out of things. I read them now and again and it's so easy to see how they relate to everyday situations to everyone.


----------



## slumdog (21 February 2014)

I've not read all the replies as the thread is rather epic, but in the most sceptical person you could imagine. Anyway, a lady on a Facebook group that my friends were raving about read my horse for me, totally for free just because she enjoys doing it. She was really good and even spookily described my yard (in a way that wasn't just generic) She isn't even horsey (reads dogs and cats, she's scared of horses!) but described him cribbing even though she didn't know what it was called and told me some of his history that was also correct. I was really impressed and she had no financial gain by making it up


----------



## Wagtail (21 February 2014)

FWIW I do not think that horses can talk to ACs. Goodness me, even humans do not understand most foreign languages, and so how could a horse understand ours? They of course learn various words that we teach them in the course of their training. But they do not 'talk' in the same way that we do. However, as someone else said, they are very emotionally intelligent, and excellent at reading body language and sensing mood etc. My personal belief is that many animals, and in particular horses, communicate on a level that we do not yet fully understand. Some of that may be described as psychic, but I believe that we all have a sixth sense. Some far more than others (such as the genuine ACs). I don't believe it is anything supernatural, so nothing like in the same class as ghosts (though I have a theory about them too which I won't go into here). I believe sixth sense is scientific fact, and that one day we will understand it.


----------



## Moomin1 (21 February 2014)

wench said:



			Yes my horse did know the name of the very small town she was going to live near...
		
Click to expand...

How would your horse know where it was moving to? Did you discuss it with him/her?


----------



## babymare (21 February 2014)

I agree with you wagtail. Also there is something in animals sensing illness.Not in some sppoky deep way but as in dogs that are used in cancer dectection through smell. our manic hyper dalamation totally changes aroound frail people. Tear jerking to see him quiietly sit by an old lady in wheel chair head on her lap who asked to stroke him out walking one day. He just knows


----------



## Patterdale (21 February 2014)

Moomin1 said:



			How would your horse know where it was moving to? Did you discuss it with him/her?
		
Click to expand...

Don't, just don't..!


----------



## justabob (21 February 2014)

Patterdale said:



			Don't, just don't..!
		
Click to expand...

*SNIGGERS* Yes I am affraid a sniggerer.


----------



## Goldenstar (21 February 2014)

My one and only experience with a communicator remains one of the most deeply unsettling experiences I have ever had .
The reading of the problem horse was interesting but not earth shattering .
But this lady speaks to people on the errrr other side a the end of the reading  she said if you are interested there are two horses here from the other side they want to talk she then went describe two recently PTS horses the first she knew his colour and his facial marking 'said' my eyes don't matter now or words to that effect ( he went blind )  .
Then I was told there was a grey mare as well and they 'said' they where ok and together , spooky stuff 
Then the communicator said their going now they say some one important is coming she then said when you in the evening sit on the wall and think of me I am there , that was my favourite horse I had a habit of sitting in the stables in the evening when there was no one there on the wall of the stable that's was her last one I always thought her because I missed her for years , I still do .
I was seriously spooked I never told anyone I did that it embarrassed me that did it it was my private thing at that time .
I ended the call quickly and retired to a darkened room with a bottle of gin and hanky .  
Still don't know years later what to make of it .


----------



## tallyho! (21 February 2014)

Wagtail said:



			FWIW I do not think that horses can talk to ACs. Goodness me, even humans do not understand most foreign languages, and so how could a horse understand ours? They of course learn various words that we teach them in the course of their training. But they do not 'talk' in the same way that we do. However, as someone else said, they are very emotionally intelligent, and excellent at reading body language and sensing mood etc. My personal belief is that many animals, and in particular horses, communicate on a level that we do not yet fully understand. Some of that may be described as psychic, but I believe that we all have a sixth sense. Some far more than others (such as the genuine ACs). I don't believe it is anything supernatural, so nothing like in the same class as ghosts (though I have a theory about them too which I won't go into here). I believe sixth sense is scientific fact, and that one day we will understand it.
		
Click to expand...

Interesting thoughts waggers...

I too do not believe they "talk" but I do believe they can convey images and thoughts through body language... I also believe there is a universal language that we still use but don't notice as we label it as something else...

e.g. phone rings.... a friend you have just been thinking about.... "ooh I was just about to ring you"....

e.g. you were thinking about an old friend...... they message you..... you call it spooky...

e.g. you walk into a room and it just "feels" weird.... spooky...

It's not spooky.... it's just that we all do it all the time and dont even notice. Those who claim to be communicators are just more in tune with it in comparison. 

In my business, we are actually taught to be intuitive. Millions are spent on training sales-forces to be in tune with customers. Ok, it's branded as whatever you like, but the essence is just the same albeit at a very bottom level.


----------



## Wagtail (21 February 2014)

Goldenstar said:



			My one and only experience with a communicator remains one of the most deeply unsettling experiences I have ever had .
The reading of the problem horse was interesting but not earth shattering .
But this lady speaks to people on the errrr other side a the end of the reading  she said if you are interested there are two horses here from the other side they want to talk she then went describe two recently PTS horses the first she knew his colour and his facial marking 'said' my eyes don't matter now or words to that effect ( he went blind )  .
Then I was told there was a grey mare as well and they 'said' they where ok and together , spooky stuff 
Then the communicator said their going now they say some one important is coming she then said when you in the evening sit on the wall and think of me I am there , that was my favourite horse I had a habit of sitting in the stables in the evening when there was no one there on the wall of the stable that's was her last one I always thought her because I missed her for years , I still do .
I was seriously spooked I never told anyone I did that it embarrassed me that did it it was my private thing at that time .
I ended the call quickly and retired to a darkened room with a bottle of gin and hanky .  
Still don't know years later what to make of it .
		
Click to expand...

That is very moving GS.


----------



## Wagtail (21 February 2014)

tallyho! said:



			Interesting thoughts waggers...

I too do not believe they "talk" but I do believe they can convey images and thoughts through body language... I also believe there is a universal language that we still use but don't notice as we label it as something else...

e.g. phone rings.... a friend you have just been thinking about.... "ooh I was just about to ring you"....

e.g. you were thinking about an old friend...... they message you..... you call it spooky...

e.g. you walk into a room and it just "feels" weird.... spooky...

It's not spooky.... it's just that we all do it all the time and dont even notice. Those who claim to be communicators are just more in tune with it in comparison. 

In my business, we are actually taught to be intuitive. Millions are spent on training sales-forces to be in tune with customers. Ok, it's branded as whatever you like, but the essence is just the same albeit at a very bottom level.
		
Click to expand...

I completely agree. I have lost count of the times this has happened. Also how I can just 'feel' bad or good vibes from people, especially those I am close to. It is as strong a feeling as my sense of smell. Sometimes I even think that I know exactly what they are thinking. But obviously, I have no proof of this.


----------



## Goldenstar (21 February 2014)

tallyho! said:



			Interesting thoughts waggers...

I too do not believe they "talk" but I do believe they can convey images and thoughts through body language... I also believe there is a universal language that we still use but don't notice as we label it as something else...

e.g. phone rings.... a friend you have just been thinking about.... "ooh I was just about to ring you"....

e.g. you were thinking about an old friend...... they message you..... you call it spooky...

e.g. you walk into a room and it just "feels" weird.... spooky...

It's not spooky.... it's just that we all do it all the time and dont even notice. Those who claim to be communicators are just more in tune with it in comparison. 

In my business, we are actually taught to be intuitive. Millions are spent on training sales-forces to be in tune with customers. Ok, it's branded as whatever you like, but the essence is just the same albeit at a very bottom level.
		
Click to expand...

I take on board what you say but this person came up with very specific things I had no conversation with her before hand apart from a brief one in which I was careful to give no details .
How she knew I has recently put  a grey and a chestnut to sleep and how she knew about the wall thing ,it was bizarre .


----------



## Goldenstar (21 February 2014)

Wagtail said:



			I completely agree. I have lost count of the times this has happened. Also how I can just 'feel' bad or good vibes from people, especially those I am close to. It is as strong a feeling as my sense of smell. Sometimes I even think that I know exactly what they are thinking. But obviously, I have no proof of this.
		
Click to expand...

That's your sixth sense and I do believe in that , every time I have ignored it it's been a mistake .


----------



## Megibo (21 February 2014)

Goldenstar said:



			That's your sixth sense and I do believe in that , every time I have ignored it it's been a mistake .
		
Click to expand...

Same here


----------



## tallyho! (21 February 2014)

Goldenstar said:



			I take on board what you say but this person came up with very specific things I had no conversation with her before hand apart from a brief one in which I was careful to give no details .
How she knew I has recently put  a grey and a chestnut to sleep and how she knew about the wall thing ,it was bizarre .
		
Click to expand...

It is a moving story GS, I too would have hit the sherry and blubbered. 

Some peoples' sixth sense, third eye, or whatever you want to call it is more developed. It actually runs in families if you look into it and I do believe some people have this "gift" although those who have it would probably call it a curse!!!

I think it's lovely.


----------



## thatsmygirl (21 February 2014)

Iv read this with interest, 
I always thought it was a load of old tosh until I tried it, maybe people shouldn't dish what they haven't tried, just a thought. 
I sent a picture to Lesley Anderson in Devon, don't know her, nobody I know knew anybody to try and in fact I just found her on google, I sent a picture of a welsh d fully clipped and very fit looking, so come on then seeing that she had no other information than my name which isn't the same as my e mail address or my Facebook account and she didnt have a clue where I live. And I can tell you I was shocked by what she sent back and so accurate I was actually sat in shock reading it. I will never forget that feeling. Would def use her again and she wasn't expensive. 
She replied that same day saying she had to e mail me stright away as she felt my horse was danderous and I mustn't ride him until he was sorted. Yes he was a nightmare and getting worst. She said he was rearing with me and broncing not bucking, yet again spot on. She carried on to say I took him on as a last resort and I was his last hope, yet again yes spot on he was going to be pts. I had a very long very correct e mail and all this from a fit looking fully clipped horse. 

Very brave for her to e mail a stranger to tell me my horse is dangerous!!


----------



## thatsmygirl (21 February 2014)

Oh and also, when I went into labour I haven't phoned my mum as it happened so quickly but I had a txt on my phone which I read afterward asking if I was in labour and didnt think anymore of it until I spoke to my mum who had stomach pain which is why she asked if I was in labour and said they stopped at 4am, my son was born at 4.10am. Weird really weird


----------



## Montyforever (21 February 2014)

tallyho! said:



			It is a moving story GS, I too would have hit the sherry and blubbered. 

Some peoples' sixth sense, third eye, or whatever you want to call it is more developed. It actually runs in families if you look into it and I do believe some people have this "gift" although those who have it would probably call it a curse!!!

I think it's lovely.
		
Click to expand...

That's my opinion too, i think its a case of how you use it. No one in my family uses it for financial gain, my nans spent years 'developing' it (if you can call it that!) so is very open. She regrets it alot now, she has lots of experiences that she would like to forget. She gets strong feelings for things and is never wrong, i do feel for her at times as she is struggling to 'shut down' (her words not mine!) 

My mum is similar, but not as open as my nan as she's never tried to develop it. Just the odd feeling/thought.

Me? I was a very "open" child, i used to see things, feel things and understand things that no normal kid would. When i was 3 we were driving through a town I've always felt at home at, i spotted the castle and told my mum and nan i used to live there. That it was very cold and smelly, went into details about what i wore/ate/my husband/the guards/the siege etc and as my mum and nan put it was speaking in a way that no 3 year old could or should. I couldn't remember even speaking about it afterwards or passing the castle, still debates over wether it was a 'walk in' or a previous life. Either way even though I've never lived there that town is still where i feel at home.
I don't like the feeling of being open, i end up freaking myself out. I suffered with terrible anxiety and tried to shut it all out - worked obviously! 

Still have a pretty good 6th sense. Can work out people and animals feelings/behaviour but that could just be me reading body language even im not sure! 

So, im a bit 50/50 on it. I think you can understand how a horse is feeling at that moment but horses live in the moment so cant see people being able to talk to them about their past - sorry!


----------



## TrasaM (21 February 2014)

Montyforever.. Really interesting. My son had memories of a past/ previous life when he was 3. He was very sensitive and has remained so. At 6 he freaked me out by telling me that someone had followed him back from the local woods after we'd walked there. He also had a lady who used it sit in his room with him. I've an open mind but from the moment he was born I'd felt that he'd been here before.  He remains a very sensitive and kind person who never speaks ill of anyone.


----------



## bitlessbill (21 February 2014)

I find it all fascinating and it probably wouldn't take a lot to convince me, however I did get a reading years ago from a well known AC from a photo and couldn't relate to anything she said about my horse


----------



## Caol Ila (21 February 2014)

I have tried it with a couple people as a kind of experiment, not looking to resolve a problem other than my own curiosity.  It wasn't resolved.  Some of what they told me was scarily accurate, most of what they told me was somewhat accurate but vague enough that it would not take much imagination to apply it to most horses and owners, and some of it was flat-out BS.  I asked a few more narrowed questions in an effort to draw out specific information, but I already knew the answers -- having owned horse for most of her life -- and the communicator didn't (unless they were actually psychically communicating with my horse).  Like a police interrogator or a trial lawyer, I was operating on the principle of, "Never ask a question where you don't know the answer."  

That got me thoroughly inconclusive responses, ones in the category of "vague enough to be applicable, but not specific enough to say, 'wow!'"

Someone prove it.


----------



## Tobiano (21 February 2014)

Wow this is so fascinating.

I think there are many things in the universe that we don't have the faintest idea about - a bit like in the 16th century when people thought the earth was flat and the sun revolved around it - I feel there is as much still that we don't understand as there was then.

I really want to believe in animal communicators BUT the ones that do it on the phone / from a photo - that makes me think it must be a scam.  I can see how someone could pick up empathically the pictures / feelings that an animal is experiencing - but I cannot see how they could get that from a photo.  Maybe that's me being narrow minded but it does bother me.  I think if I was at my wits' end with a horse I would get one in, but I would be worried about finding a genuine one rather than a fraud. 

I do believe those who say they have had inexplicable experiences.... and those who say they have been scammed.... I think they both happen!


----------



## Illusion100 (21 February 2014)

Had 3 experiences via friends.

First one requested a hair sample. Then a reply came saying things like 'I like to fly high. I love to run. I am happy with my owner' etc etc

Second one told 2 friends (diff yards) the same story. Vague, generalised things that could be applied to any horse at some point of their life.

Another communicator was quite elderly lady and blind. The horse said something like it was worried about jumping fast because it was scared of the black wall (the horse was doing xc well enough), but funnily enough horse and rider had had a bad fall over a fence previous season. Very dark brown sleepers with a dark ditch in front. Then the horse said its front feet were hurting (it had soft soles) but horse said it wasn't that. Turned out the horse had Pedal Osteitis. It also said he missed another horse that fitted the description of a gelding that had been sold a year earlier. The 2 horses had grown up together from foals.

So the elderly lady was convincing but has sadly since passed.


----------



## Goldenstar (21 February 2014)

Another slightly bizarre experience I had was some years ago when I had my corporate wife hat on .
We had a series of things put on for us for fun one of the them was a hand writing  interpreter I went with a group of four friend it was fun and funny the character traits she saw in the others and we where having a laugh about the things she could see from the writing .
I was last and see took my paper we had all written the same sentence which the interpreter had picked she took my paper and  your empathic very empathic empathic enough to make your life uncomfortable and you have a high degree of empathy for horses enough for it be unnatural .
It was like WTF I at the other side of the world I spend the best part of three days scrubbing up to go surely I can't still smell of horse .
We where all like wow how did she get that from your writing .
MrGS thought she must have spotted my hands ( he's a charmer ).


----------



## maree t (21 February 2014)

I remain interested I have to say. I tried somebody out of interest. I sent a photo of a mare I had just taken in from someone . She was avery unhappy mare. The picture was a head shot of a very pretty well bred welsh mare. Some stuff seemed a bit random but she did have some that was accurate. She was a stress head, never stood still , etc. She looked like a county show pony but the lady said "I dont do showing thats just boring " she also said that she had a pain in her back just behind the saddle. Vet said she had problems with her ovaries after I had her checked.
I have had amazing results from a human clairvoyant so see no reason to doubt that some people can see more than others. i have also seen some amazingly clever people that are making a good living out of nothing .


----------



## windand rain (21 February 2014)

Lots of magicians perform amazing tricks every day and yes some are charlatans, some are mind readers and some genuinely believe they can read the horse. Everyone is entitled to their own opinion but I for 1 know you can't make the Eiffel tower disappear and reappear I also know that horses dont stand and plot or dream about things. There are very few animals and birds that show true empathy so I would say horses are not one of them, one way to prove the AC was genuine would be for them to just turn up on the yard without and invite and give the nearest person the reading for an unrelated animal no owner within miles of it. It would need to be very specific with no generalisation to be a truly unbiased experiment.
I don't say I don't believe I am just a scientist that needs concrete proof with a scientific peer reviewed report to back it up.
As a very last resort for a dying foal we used a healer he didn't charge and the foal died so I must admit I am not a believer in healing again I would rather have a vet He didn't save it either but at least he worked very hard at it. This guy was a communicator too but all he could say was the foal had severe tummy ache pretty evident from the green and yellow liquid emanating from its botom


----------



## Slightly Foxed (21 February 2014)

Moomin1 said:



			I can't believe people actually fall for this cr@p.
		
Click to expand...

And over the phone...


----------



## tallyho! (22 February 2014)

There are more things in heaven and earth, Horatio, 
Than are dreamt of in your philosophy. 
- Hamlet (1.5.167-8), Hamlet to Horatio

The emphasis here should be on "dreamt of", as Hamlet is pointing out how little even the most educated people can explain

Regarding AC's... who knows but who are we to question?


----------



## Patterdale (22 February 2014)

I am certainly not closed to the idea of a sixth sense, and I've definitely met someone who can 'read' people...but I do not, and will never believe that by holding a phone up to a horse, it will suddenly decide to tell the stranger on the other end all about its past life, likes and dislikes, wishes and desires for the future etc. 
And all this from an animal that lives in the moment?

Most of the replies here say 'some of it was rubbish, some vaguely right, and some just downright scarily accurate.'
That says it all for me. The owner picks and chooses the convenient answers. 

If someone really was 'reading' or 'communicating with' the horse, then surely it would all be right? Why would the horse give some right answers, some vague, generic ones, and some rubbish ones? For a laugh?

Nope, don't buy it.


----------



## tallyho! (22 February 2014)

Actually, no I don't believe holding up a phone to a horses ear will make a horse talk.

I also don't think that horses live entirely in the "moment". They have memories and have emotion. They are not robots.


----------



## Patterdale (22 February 2014)

tallyho! said:



			I also don't think that horses live entirely in the "moment". They have memories and have emotion. They are not robots.
		
Click to expand...

They certainly do have memories and emotions, I'm not disputing that. 
But they have memories in a different way to us, as they act in the present and on instinct. 

So if a horse has had a bad experience in a trailer, the memory he has of that will make him scared to go in a trailer, and he will act accordingly when asked to go in one. 

But what he won't do, is lie awake at night thinking about his bad experience, and telling people about it. Because it will only be 'remembered' when the sight of the trailer, or getting travel bandages on, makes him instinctively go 'this is a bad place. I'm scared.'

They DO have emotion and memory, but not in the way that we do. 

Going back to the massage mitt; when the horse is tied up and the massage mitt is applied, he will stand still. 
Tie the same horse up and turn the clippers on, and he might not!

This doesn't mean that the horse has been in his stable thinking 'mmm, that massage mitt, it was lovely, I could just do with another go with that,' any more than it thinks 'ooh I hope they don't clip me today, please not today!'

Again, it's just the fear instinct. Horse starts being massaged, not scared, stands still. 
Horse starts being clipped, scared, doesn't stand still. 

A horse can remember things like fear when confronted with the scary situation, but he couldn't sit and dictate his memoir, even if you could found someone who could accurately read his mind, as they don't remember in the same way that we do.


----------



## YasandCrystal (22 February 2014)

Frumpoon said:



			Would it interest you to know that at least 2 prominent animal communicators are face book friends with each other...as well as many of their clients....mystery solved, yes?
		
Click to expand...

Oh wow - so are doctors and surgeons friends so what does that mean???


----------



## tallyho! (22 February 2014)

We don't either patterdale. We also live in the moment. We hold memories that are accessed when needed. I don't live in fear of spiders but when I see one, I'm petrified. I'm not constantly going around screaming all year just in case I see one. I don't even actively remember I'm scared of spiders until one appears.

As humans, we grieve for a lost friend or relative. Now that we do think about on a daily basis. We do sit there and meditate on it and feel sad. If you have sen grieving horse then you will be in no doubt that the horse is actively meditating on his loss.

A friend of mine has a blind horse. She knew he was going blind but it wasnt until his sister started nudging him to guide him as the grazed if he got too near the fence or got too far from the herd that she called the vet again and he confirmed that he was now completely blind. The horses all behave differently with him and always guide him back to the herd if he grazes away too far or the wrong way. It moved me to tears to see this for myself.

I respect your views patterdale, I'm no-one to try and change them, I have been arrogant in the past and that is wrong. I just want to tell you what I have seen that makes me think there is more to life than what you can see.


----------



## Patterdale (22 February 2014)

W



tallyho! said:



			We don't either patterdale. We also live in the moment. We hold memories that are accessed when needed. I don't live in fear of spiders but when I see one, I'm petrified. I'm not constantly going around screaming all year just in case I see one. I don't even actively remember I'm scared of spiders until one appears
		
Click to expand...

You may have misunderstood my point a bit 
While you are quite right about not running around screaming all the time, you can, if asked, recall the fact that you are scared of spiders and any associated memories, at any time. 
You have this mental capability; a horse does not. He knows he's scared of the trailer, but not until confronted with it. 

For example, you might not want to crawl into a dark cave for fear there may be a spider inside, but a horse won't be scared to go through a car park in case there is a trailer there. This is what I mean by the fact that you can recall your fear at any time, but he cannot. 

(This is scientific proven fact about animal v human thought processes, not just my opinion )



tallyho! said:



			I respect your views patterdale, I'm no-one to try and change them........I just want to tell you what I have seen that makes me think there is more to life than what you can see.
		
Click to expand...

I TOTALLY (and quite strongly) believe this too. 
This is why things like horses telling ACs all about their childhood sits so badly with me, as it perpetuates the idea of ALL clairvoyancy being claptrap too.


----------



## gingernut81 (22 February 2014)

I actually know an animal communicator.  Animals don't literally speak but the voices heard are like thoughts or images that appear to the reader.   I think it's amazing how people completely dismiss the idea of it.  How do you know that it can't happen just because you can't seei it?  They used to say the earth was flat!   Anyone is capable of being able to do it - you have to open your mind (literally).  Google Anna Twinning or James French (Trust Technique).  We have no idea what animals think or feel as we are not them.


----------



## Wagtail (22 February 2014)

Patterdale said:



			They certainly do have memories and emotions, I'm not disputing that. 
But they have memories in a different way to us, as they act in the present and on instinct. 

So if a horse has had a bad experience in a trailer, the memory he has of that will make him scared to go in a trailer, and he will act accordingly when asked to go in one. 

But what he won't do, is lie awake at night thinking about his bad experience, and telling people about it. Because it will only be 'remembered' when the sight of the trailer, or getting travel bandages on, makes him instinctively go 'this is a bad place. I'm scared.'
		
Click to expand...

How can you prove that though? That is just your belief. You do not know how a horse thinks because you are not a horse. I actually DO think that horses think things over and consider things, not to our extent but I have seen how horses can be 'off' with someone for days after they have done something they don't like such as a cold bath etc. I have seen how they send others away and keep them away for some time before letting them back into the herd. If they lived in the moment, they would react, chase them away and then just let them back in. But the fact that it can be several hours or days show that they are carrying the memory of what that horse has done wrong and carry that thought until they think they have had long enough punishment.

We are discovering all the time that animals are far more intelligent than we have previously given them credit for. Tragic really, considering the way we treat them in experiments and even providing our meat.


----------



## Patterdale (22 February 2014)

Wagtail said:



			How can you prove that though? That is just your belief.
		
Click to expand...

With respect, it's not 
There have been MANY studies done on how animals process thought, memories, and feelings. The facts I have stated about animals acting on instinct and present stimulants has been proven and proven again.

This doesn't mean that I think they are 'lower' than is or 'stupid' - but they are certainly not capable of the thought processes attributed to them by some of the ACs quoted on this thread.


----------



## teabiscuit (22 February 2014)

To patterdale, I've done a PhD, studies are not immune to human frailty.


----------



## teabiscuit (22 February 2014)

We do not know everything. We should just remember that.


----------



## eahotson (22 February 2014)

One very interesting author to read is Temple Grandin.She is American, a highly intelligent and educated person who has autism.She thinks her form of autism is, for want of a better way of putting it, the missing link between how animals think and how humans think.She thinks more in pictues and feelings than words and she also says animals notice DETAIL, minutely and much more than most human beings who tend to see the big picture but not the details.As I said, very interesting.


----------



## Sayra (22 February 2014)

I was always sceptical about animal communicators but wanted to try one out. I chose one who did it via a photo because I didn't want someone to be reading me. I sent a photo of the pony in question tied up after being groomed and all my email said was "can you speak to my pony". The AC sent back a very detailed report which I went through with different coloured highlighters and marked parts that related to my pony specifically, parts that were completely not true and parts that could apply to any horse. Some things were very accurate, I will look out reading and tell you what bits were specific.

Then to further test this my I sent a picture of my friends pony (we have 11 between us so decided we could try this out a few times) from a different email address and got someone else to pay for it via paypal, picture was of the pony grazing. The email this time said "I have attached a picture, I look forward to your response" AC asked if I had any specific questions, I replied "No specific questions, just want to know if all is well".

Again a very accurate report for this pony which was completely different from mine, not once were the same word/phrases used. We did this again with a third pony from a different email and paypal, yet again a different report with no repeated phrases from either of the previous ponies.

Lastly, my friend sent off a picture of one of the horses/ponies and didn't tell me which one it was, when the report came I read it and knew which horse it was straight away. 

If anyone who thinks that they can do it with just generalisations/googling the client then I would be happy to send the pictures we sent to the AC along with my name, address and facebook page and see how much you can find out about me and my ponies.


----------



## tallyho! (22 February 2014)

Patterdale said:



			W

You may have misunderstood my point a bit 
While you are quite right about not running around screaming all the time, you can, if asked, recall the fact that you are scared of spiders and any associated memories, at any time. 
You have this mental capability; a horse does not. He knows he's scared of the trailer, but not until confronted with it. 

For example, you might not want to crawl into a dark cave for fear there may be a spider inside, but a horse won't be scared to go through a car park in case there is a trailer there. This is what I mean by the fact that you can recall your fear at any time, but he cannot. 

(This is scientific proven fact about animal v human thought processes, not just my opinion )



I TOTALLY (and quite strongly) believe this too. 
This is why things like horses telling ACs all about their childhood sits so badly with me, as it perpetuates the idea of ALL clairvoyancy being claptrap too.
		
Click to expand...

Those studies exist and I have looked at them but they are all subjective to what was being studied at the time.

The trouble with psychological studies relating to animals, wre searches can only ask one question at a time (hypothesis), with a very specific measure and so can only come to one conclusion. It either proves the hypothesis, or it doesn't. Hanngi et al, did a meta-analysis of all the studies about cognition, memory, perception and thinking and did quite a good report on it. I'm sure if you googled, you might find it without having to subscribe to something. I hope! They also concluded that still more is unanswered and more needs to be done as the surface of equine and animal psychology is unknown and unresearched. Much of it is too subjective and while it can provide a yes or no to very specific questions, there is not enough evidence to say what horses are actually capable of.

Until such a paper exists, I can only go by what I have researched myself, seen for myself and done for myself and I cannot categorically say if horses actually can daydream, or reminisce. But I don't want to rule it out. 

In the wild, herds that are used to roaming e.g. In Dakota, have specific trails they use. If a trail is blocked or something has changed, the stallion can "think" of another way to go from that point. This is well documented and also documented with the Pryor herd. If a watering hole has dried up when last year it was full, they know how to navigate to another one and choose a direct route even if it isn't one they have used before therefore this begs the question if they have a "map". It's not been studied so we don't know. 

All animals do this. 

Wild animals in America "learn" how to use motorway bridges to stay safe. The rate of deaths on the road have plummeted. How did all the different species learn that the bridge will allow them to cross? They can't read signs. They just watch and learn.

In 1992 we learnt that chimps can empathise and display role-reversal behaviour. A chimp could tell his mate how to get food. Tell, not show. Using signs. 

Anyway, I don't know enough and that's about the extent of my very little knowledge. I only know that there's no evidence to suggest that they can't visualise so I'm in the dark and unable to deny that they can. Until proven otherwise, I'm going to go with the flow


----------



## paulineh (22 February 2014)

I have used two AC on my mare , one was with me in the yard and the other had a photograph and sent me an email with her findings.

Both came up with things they were never told. The most interesting was the lady who came to my yard. While there my dog went off down the lane so I went after him. When I got back the lady told me that the mare had been in either a lorry or trailer and there had been a death. This was very true. 

Some of the things they tell you could be general to any horse but there are things that are only your horse. Both the ladies came up with the same thing and neither had spoken to each other.

If we are really in tune with our horses we too can feel their moods , the way they go and that things are not right.


----------



## Caol Ila (22 February 2014)

I think there is a sixth sense, don't get me wrong, and I know my horse's mood and whether she's had a good or bad bad day within seconds of arriving at the barn.

My issue with my wee experiment is indeed the fact that some of the information was scarily accurate, some was accurate in a vague, general way, and some wasn't accurate at all.  Like Patterdale said, surely if those people had actually been communicating with my horse, there would not have been any wrong information at all. 

Patently inaccurate statements include, "Has she had a foal? I think she misses him" (this would be news to me and I know her whole history); "Was she owned by a young boy" (would also be news to me); "The horse stabled next to her reminds her of her mother" (Really?  The neighbour is a grey Connemara while her dam was a bay TB and by the way, thanks Dr. Freud); "You used to event and now you've switched focus to dressage" (Amount of eventing competitions I have done in the 15 years I have owned horse: zero).  

I would love to continue the experiment, get more data from more communicators, but they usually aren't cheap and I am skint.  So that limits what I can do.


----------



## Cragrat (22 February 2014)

Genuine question- is the communication ever a two way process?


----------



## gingernut81 (22 February 2014)

Yes.  I used a communicator for a pony I had problems with as she was getting dangerous to ride.  She told me that my pony was missing another horse and gave a description of other horse but this horse had been put down.  The communicator went back and explained what had happened.  Incidentally this pony stopped having problems instantly and has now gone on to do very well under saddle.


----------



## littleshetland (22 February 2014)

tallyho! said:



			Those studies exist and I have looked at them but they are all subjective to what was being studied at the time.

The trouble with psychological studies relating to animals, wre searches can only ask one question at a time (hypothesis), with a very specific measure and so can only come to one conclusion. It either proves the hypothesis, or it doesn't. Hanngi et al, did a meta-analysis of all the studies about cognition, memory, perception and thinking and did quite a good report on it. I'm sure if you googled, you might find it without having to subscribe to something. I hope! They also concluded that still more is unanswered and more needs to be done as the surface of equine and animal psychology is unknown and unresearched. Much of it is too subjective and while it can provide a yes or no to very specific questions, there is not enough evidence to say what horses are actually capable of.

Until such a paper exists, I can only go by what I have researched myself, seen for myself and done for myself and I cannot categorically say if horses actually can daydream, or reminisce. But I don't want to rule it out. 

In the wild, herds that are used to roaming e.g. In Dakota, have specific trails they use. If a trail is blocked or something has changed, the stallion can "think" of another way to go from that point. This is well documented and also documented with the Pryor herd. If a watering hole has dried up when last year it was full, they know how to navigate to another one and choose a direct route even if it isn't one they have used before therefore this begs the question if they have a "map". It's not been studied so we don't know. 

All animals do this. 

Wild animals in America "learn" how to use motorway bridges to stay safe. The rate of deaths on the road have plummeted. How did all the different species learn that the bridge will allow them to cross? They can't read signs. They just watch and learn.

In 1992 we learnt that chimps can empathise and display role-reversal behaviour. A chimp could tell his mate how to get food. Tell, not show. Using signs. 

Anyway, I don't know enough and that's about the extent of my very little knowledge. I only know that there's no evidence to suggest that they can't visualise so I'm in the dark and unable to deny that they can. Until proven otherwise, I'm going to go with the flow 

Click to expand...

Tallyho - your post ties in neatly with the other 'can horses get bored ' thread.......


----------



## tallyho! (22 February 2014)

littleshetland said:



			Tallyho - your post ties in neatly with the other 'can horses get bored ' thread.......
		
Click to expand...

Oh, thank you for pointing it out! That's good to know. I shall meander over and have a read of that thread...


----------



## Ibblebibble (22 February 2014)

interesting discussion, I admit to being torn between my logical side which says no way , it's all a load of mumbo jumbo and my other side which argues that it is entirely possible !
 Animals certainly seem to prefer certain types of people over others, they can read us better than the majority of us can read them, is it such a big leap to accept that some people do actually have enough animal instinct to be able to read animals, at the end of the day we are ourselves just another species of animal!
we think we understand the processes of the brain but we don't yet really understand certain neurological conditions or behavioural conditions.
 Some people struggle to read others emotions, don't have the same social awareness as others, don't always interact well with others, we have labeled them autistic ( very basic description of the condition, i know it is much more involved than that) what is to say there isn't an opposite condition where people have a heightened perception of other peoples emotions, can interact on a higher level than others? it would be quite possible for these people to 'read' animals.


----------



## JanetGeorge (22 February 2014)

paulineh said:



			When I got back the lady told me that the mare had been in either a lorry or trailer and there had been a death. This was very true. 

Some of the things they tell you could be general to any horse but there are things that are only your horse. Both the ladies came up with the same thing and neither had spoken to each other.
		
Click to expand...

But this is the way it works!  If they said the same to 20 different owners, one might know it had happened; one might know it never happened; and the rest haven't owned the horse all its life so they don't know - it COULD be true - and it might be why the horse loads badly!

I've crossed my fingers and kept out of this thread until now - I couldn't cope any longer!!  I think a FEW AC's are genuine in that they believe they have the gift!  They don't!  It's like the psychics who have meeting where they 'hear' freom dead relatives of people in the audience.  That's bog easy - just requires good obserevation of people's reaction when they say:  "There's a Brian trying to reach someone here!" etc etc.


----------



## Beausmate (22 February 2014)

eahotson said:



			One very interesting author to read is Temple Grandin.She is American, a highly intelligent and educated person who has autism.She thinks her form of autism is, for want of a better way of putting it, the missing link between how animals think and how humans think.She thinks more in pictues and feelings than words and she also says animals notice DETAIL, minutely and much more than most human beings who tend to see the big picture but not the details.As I said, very interesting.
		
Click to expand...

Is she the woman who did the work with the cows?  There was a very interesting documentary about her, if it was.


----------



## Wagtail (22 February 2014)

Just wondering, how many people who are pooh poohing the idea that some people may be able tune into the feelings of animals, actually believe in God? I would expect not many, but there will be a few?


----------



## MrsElle (22 February 2014)

I would love to try a few different communicators to see how their results compare.  Does anyone have the names of some who just do photo and email results, as I haven't the time (or phone signal!), to respond to a phone call result.

I did try one a few years back and wasn't overly impressed.  Pretty much everything was true, but could have been guessed at.  Some things were spectacularly wrong!

I am open to the idea of a communicator.  I know from experiences I have had that can't really be explained that there must be something in it, but I still tend to sit on the fence and waiver back and forth.


----------



## JanetGeorge (22 February 2014)

Wagtail said:



			Just wondering, how many people who are pooh poohing the idea that some people may be able tune into the feelings of animals, actually believe in God? I would expect not many, but there will be a few?
		
Click to expand...

What on EARTH is the connection.  Are you suggesting AC is a God-given 'talent'?

LOTS of people (including me) can 'tune in' to the feelings of animals - hell, I couldn't back my youngsters successfully if I didn't have 'a feeling' for how each one would respond and learn!  And I can make a pretty good guess as to what has caused the problems when a 'problem horse' arrives for re-schooling!  But looking at a photo - and coming up with a pile of rubbish (some of which MIGHT be true in some cases) is a whole different thing.

I should add I know 2 ACs - and I think both of them genuinely believe in their 'gift' - on what I know of them, their backgrounds etc., I don't!


----------



## Wagtail (22 February 2014)

JanetGeorge said:



			What on EARTH is the connection.  Are you suggesting AC is a God-given 'talent'?
		
Click to expand...

No, I am not suggesting that. I am saying that believing in an all powerful spirit (God) is no less fanciful than believing in ghosts or psychic ability.


----------



## NellRosk (22 February 2014)

Has anyone answered the question of how can an AC do it over the phone? I asked the question on page 3 of the thread but didn't get an answer.


----------



## Hedgewitch13 (22 February 2014)

Interesting comment Wagtail! I don't believe in god but I do believe that there are people with abilities that we cannot understand or explain. The mind is such a powerful thing and really we know so little about it but I certainly don't believe there is a big sky fairy 'controlling' (for want of a better word) mankind.


----------



## YorksG (22 February 2014)

I would have  put myself in the sceptics camp at one time, however I have had experiences which have left me believing that communication from brain to brain, without speech or body language happens. I work with trauma survivors and have "seen" the inside of a lorry a client was assaulted in before she told me about it. I also volunteered a picture of my mare to a trainee AC, the information she gave me was 95% correct and she has contacted me several times since, as my mare often "chats" to her. There has never been any financial arrangement, oh and she communicated with a mare we were thinking of buying, again uncannily correct, the mare came home by the way


----------



## catembi (22 February 2014)

FWIW, this is a very abbreviated account of my experiences with Anne Dee.

Catembi (protein losing enteropathy) she knew that he wasn't going to make it when the vets still thought he might, & she could describe exactly how he felt.
Adrian - I'd spent £5.5k on 3 different vet practices, inc 10 days at Rossdales, every vet test under the sun, iridologist, herbalist, chiropractor etc to try & find out what was wrong with him.  Anne - he feels very weak as he can't use his food properly.  Turned out to be EPMS.  What a perfect description of EPSM!
Trev - lame.  No heat, no swelling, nothing in his feet, etc.  Anne - he's trodden on a stone & cut his frog.  I had another look & what I'd thought was a frog flake was a cut.
Trev - came in with a HUGE eye, swelled shut for 3 days.  Cut above it.  Asked Anne how he did it.  On the doorway of the field shelter.  He had his head down & suddenly brought it up & banged it.  (Anne didn't know I had a field shelter.)  Went to have a look, & there was a fresh crack in the wooden post between the 2 halves of the shelter that would have taken the sort of force that wrecked his eye/head to crack it, & there was a hard metal loop to latch the doors (when they were on) which was what made the cut.
Trev - why is he so naughty hacking?  Anne - he is worried about something jumping out at him because he can't see what's coming.  He will behave with another horse.  (He was *dreadful* to hack, & I arranged to hack with a friend in great trepidation...& he behaved 110%.)  Anne - he prefers being in the school as he can see what's coming.  (Anne didn't know I have a school, or that it's surrounded by fields & you can see a long way.)
Trev - why won't he work?  Anne - he feels as if he's got heartburn, & he's very windy.  Took him to be scoped & he has pyloric ulcers which are supposed to feel like heartburn.

And lots & lots of other stuff that I won't bore you with!  But yeah, I'm a believer.  I was the world's biggest sceptic & only tried Anne as I was *desperate* to save Catembi & was trying absolutely anything.

T x


----------



## tallyho! (22 February 2014)

Sometimes, when your heart breaks, truth begins to seep in.


----------



## Joanne4584 (22 February 2014)

I'd love to try an AC but I am worried I'd be told something I didn't want to hear. I'd be gutted to learn my horse doesn't like me or something!

The logical side of my brain says it's rubbish but then there is the other side that thinks it can be real, after hearing of people's experiences. Does anyone know of a "good" AC in the north east? I'm so tempted to give it a go.

I've been to two psychic nights with my mam. On both occasions (different readers) they picked out my mam and told her things that were specific to her, and not generic to other people. In a private reading with a different reader they picked up on things my mam hasn't told anyone other than her immediate family. All three readers said things that could be applied to lots of people, but the other half of what they said seemed rather spooky.


----------



## YasandCrystal (22 February 2014)

NellRosk said:



			Has anyone answered the question of how can an AC do it over the phone? I asked the question on page 3 of the thread but didn't get an answer.
		
Click to expand...

I didn't want to post on this thread as I really dislike people vehemently dismissing something noone can disprove.  To do a 'distance communication' you use a photograph and you tune into the animal.  There is nothing *voodoo* or *witch craft like* or scary about animal communication - it is plain and simple ESP - something we as a race lost a long time ago. I went on a weekend communication workshop and I could do it - I was able to 'communicate via images in one case and words in another with serveral subjects very accurately. Nothing amazingly weird or clever just communication. The genuine communicators are beautiful people and they gave my misunderstood and abused lovely WB the hope he deserved. He was so thankful for that and I am so grateful too.


----------



## YorksG (22 February 2014)

Just something to think about from the world of human psychology, attachment between a baby and its primary care giver works primarily on eye contact. A very simplified discription is that  there is right   brain to right brain communication, a good  description is in Bowlby (jnr) Maternal deprivation re-visited. It may be the basis of the communication method some people on this thread have experienced.


----------



## TrasaM (24 February 2014)

Quick question..
The horse I referred to in my earlier post ( NH horse in work who made me cry) 
I took a short video of him after we'd finished and I've kept it. I keep looking at it and really feel that I'm missing something. Would one of the AC people mentioned in the thread work from the video as opposed to a photo. There's nothing in it to say who he is..in fact I don't even know his race name so no way of identifying him.


----------



## fburton (24 February 2014)

YasandCrystal said:



			There is nothing *voodoo* or *witch craft like* or scary about animal communication - it is plain and simple ESP - something we as a race lost a long time ago.
		
Click to expand...

You make ESP sound like something very ordinary and prosaic, and yet - correct me if I'm wrong - it's never been demonstrated scientifically, which seems mighty odd to me. Why hasn't the existence of ESP as a phenomenon been confirmed as 'real' despite all the efforts to do so?




			I went on a weekend communication workshop and I could do it - I was able to 'communicate via images in one case and words in another with serveral subjects very accurately. Nothing amazingly weird or clever just communication. The genuine communicators are beautiful people and they gave my misunderstood and abused lovely WB the hope he deserved. He was so thankful for that and I am so grateful too.
		
Click to expand...

I'd be interested to know whether, in the workshop, there was any possibility for other less ESPy channels of communication. For example, Derren Brown does some amazing stuff that looks like mind reading - communication of words and images - by methods he has repeatedly denied are paranormal in any way.


----------



## YasandCrystal (24 February 2014)

fburton said:



			You make ESP sound like something very ordinary and prosaic, and yet - correct me if I'm wrong - it's never been demonstrated scientifically, which seems mighty odd to me. Why hasn't the existence of ESP as a phenomenon been confirmed as 'real' despite all the efforts to do so?


I'd be interested to know whether, in the workshop, there was any possibility for other less ESPy channels of communication. For example, Derren Brown does some amazing stuff that looks like mind reading - communication of words and images - by methods he has repeatedly denied are paranormal in any way.
		
Click to expand...

In the workshop the trainer did not do any communication it was purely the attendees. The trainer took us through deep relaxation and mind clearing and then you simply paired up with  different people and were given a picture of one of their pets by them which you worked from. There was no 'testing' or confirmation of information being accurate until the session was over. You just wrote down what you saw/felt/heard.  It was very interesting because for one pet I 'felt' his pain, absolutely genuinely I was in pain with his pain and with another animal i could 'hear' his voice and words. It was a great experience. The 2 communications I did were very accurate and not at all 'generic'.  A young girl I paired with communicated with one of my dogs and wow she got reams of stuff from him and was absolutely spot on. Some people were much better at it than others and only 1 person struggled to do a communication. The thing is to do this well and regularly you need to have a 'calm' life I believe - I am so busy I literally do not stop all day.  I want to pursue this further as I do my reiki and I intend to as my personal circumstances are now changing dramatically and I will have time.


----------



## muddyrider (25 February 2014)

Broke_But_Happy said:



			Out of interest what were they?

Has anyone had any experience of their horses behaviour changing after using an AC? I've thought about doing one for my lad who, after 7 years with me, is still earshy after being ear twitched. Also a few other things I'd like to know about him. I'm not expecting much but at the same time am very open minded. I was successfully hypnotised a few years ago 

Click to expand...

I had a friend of a friend visit last year  - no charge, so nothing in it for her. My mare, who was badly abused in the past, hated it and wouldn't co-operate once the woman started to delve deeper but my gelding was very chatty, she said, and actually yes, our relationship has improved a lot through the experience. Lots of other things probably contributed, but I definitely feel it helped. And an interesting contrast between the two horses....


----------



## TRECtastic (12 April 2014)

can anyone recommend a animal communicator in the west midlands please ? 
we are looking for someone to give a talk at our local horsewatch meeting (sandwell horsewatch) , we had one a few years ago and it was a very popular subject for our members , thanks


----------



## felis (14 August 2014)

Hello, I came to this topic because I am looking for an animal communicator.

Can anyone suggest a good one who works with a foto?

I read a lot of names here and try to make a list.
Maby people could just extend the list I start. All those names are Communicators mentioned in this topic which positiv experience of the client - I do not list them in a certain order and it is very likely that I missed someone but if anyone like to contiune the list - I think it would be very helpful for people. If you have had a positiv experience with one of those animal communicators you could add a + infront of the name.

Sarah Fenn (Body talk)
Catherine Walker (talking horse)
Lesley Anderson
Anne Towill
Anne Dee
Brigid Reilly
Ginny Patterson
Sarah Hibbett


----------



## felis (14 August 2014)

Sarah Fenn (Body talk)
Catherine Walker (talking horse)
Lesley Anderson
Anne Towill
Anne Dee
Brigid Reilly
Ginny Patterson
Sarah Hibbett 
Robert Pring


----------



## Pigeon (14 August 2014)

So I am a cynic, and a disbeliever, but once in the pub loos I got chatting to a girl who let slip that she thought she was psychic, or at least good at reading people. In her words 'I can do this thing'.

She said things, about me and my friend who was there too, that she couldn't possibly have known. Things we had only talked about in private!! And it was eery, some of it was vague and could have just gone on our outward experience, but she was also guessing (??) names and specific details, like parts of the country that events had taken place in. I'm sure she was just a very intuitive person, who was picking up on cues from us, but the whole experience was surreal and I've never been able to explain it away.


----------



## Slightly Foxed (14 August 2014)

Moomin1 said:



			I can't believe people actually fall for this cr@p.
		
Click to expand...

Particularly 'over the phone', purleese!


----------



## Slightly Foxed (14 August 2014)

Pigeon said:



			So I am a cynic, and a disbeliever, but once in the pub loos I got chatting to a girl who let slip that she thought she was psychic, or at least good at reading people. In her words 'I can do this thing'.

She said things, about me and my friend who was there too, that she couldn't possibly have known. Things we had only talked about in private!! And it was eery, some of it was vague and could have just gone on our outward experience, but she was also guessing (??) names and specific details, like parts of the country that events had taken place in. I'm sure she was just a very intuitive person, who was picking up on cues from us, but the whole experience was surreal and I've never been able to explain it away.
		
Click to expand...

These folk have a good way of talking with you and extracting information you don't realise you're giving. It's interviewing techniques, not psychic ability!


----------



## Slightly Foxed (14 August 2014)

JanetGeorge said:



			What on EARTH is the connection.  Are you suggesting AC is a God-given 'talent'?

LOTS of people (including me) can 'tune in' to the feelings of animals - hell, I couldn't back my youngsters successfully if I didn't have 'a feeling' for how each one would respond and learn!  And I can make a pretty good guess as to what has caused the problems when a 'problem horse' arrives for re-schooling!  But looking at a photo - and coming up with a pile of rubbish (some of which MIGHT be true in some cases) is a whole different thing.

I should add I know 2 ACs - and I think both of them genuinely believe in their 'gift' - on what I know of them, their backgrounds etc., I don't!
		
Click to expand...

This!


----------



## Follysmum (14 August 2014)

Four on the list I have had experiences with. Two of them are a joke.


----------



## Pigeon (14 August 2014)

Slightly Foxed said:



			These folk have a good way of talking with you and extracting information you don't realise you're giving. It's interviewing techniques, not psychic ability!
		
Click to expand...

She didn't seem like someone who was good at milking it though, she was a lot younger than us, at about 17, and was reluctant to say anything until we badgered her into it. It arose because she was talking about her job and guessed what we both did.

I agree it's not psychic, it's from cues. But how the hell do you guess names! It was so very weird. We thought she must have heard us talking, or was a friend of a friend on facebook, but none of the things she guessed were 'in the open' as it were. She had a skill for sure, I'm just not quite sure in what


----------



## LauraWheeler (14 August 2014)

felis said:



			Sarah Fenn (Body talk)
Catherine Walker (talking horse)
Lesley Anderson
Anne Towill
Anne Dee
Brigid Reilly
Ginny Patterson
Sarah Hibbett 
Robert Pring
		
Click to expand...

I've PM'd you


----------



## fburton (15 August 2014)

teabiscuit said:



			To patterdale, I've done a PhD, studies are not immune to human frailty.
		
Click to expand...

And yet, they are not worthless either. The real advantage we see coming from science is in how new studies build on existing ones and seek to confirm or refute them.


----------



## tabithakat64 (15 August 2014)

I had both mine read by Robert Pring and was massively sceptical (I did it to make a point to others).  

I deliberately didn't comment on anything he said or show any emotion or ask any questions, I simply let him 'speak' to my horses. 

Some of what he said he could have been relevant to many horses, he didn't know he was doing a reading for me prior to the day so couldn't have googled me etc but a lot of what he said was spot on and he knew some things that no one else knew and told me some things that later turned out to be true...


----------



## unicornystar (15 August 2014)

Highly recommend Robert Pring, he is more a classic dressage trainer/rider but does come out and have a chat....I am a convert.....recently.  Scientific type of person rather than airy fairy.

I had specific x 3 issues with my horse.  He raised these without them being obvious by breed, type, or any other character trait that was visible and I was running out of options...on how to cure them.  Now I know the apparent root cause I am working on them.....slowly, rather than rushing through the issues blind....

Each to their own but definately "something" in it...with genuine people.

I still don't understand it, at all, I am still slightly skeptical, but it worked for us.


----------



## Dumbo (15 August 2014)

A couple of weeks ago I actually went to a psychic for a reading. The things she said were  spot on. I said absolutely nothing.
My uncle came through. She said 'this young man had a tragic death, asphyxiation' He hung himself. 
She said her guides were showing her a chestnut horse with a white stripe down his face and one white 'ankle'. My horse exactly. 
I could go on and on but I am a definite believer. I have a scientific mind but this lady continuously came out with proof.


----------

